# Länge eines 2-dimensionalen Array



## Yoah (29. Juni 2005)

Moin,

stehe momentan vor einem Problem(chen), vielleicht hat ja jemand
von euch eine Idee!

Also, ich habe ein 2-dimensionales Array, gefüllt mit ein paar Zahlen und Wörtern.
Wie bekomme ich heraus, wie groß dieses Array ist, ohne beim befüllen des Arrays
mit gezählt zu haben ?

Beispiel:

```
var i=0;
var j=0;
var Datenauslesen="";
// globales Array Data
for (i=0; i<Länge des Arrays(j); i++)
{
Datenauslesen=Data.items[j][i];
}
```
 
Wär' nicht schlecht, wenn ihr mir weiter helfen könntet!

cya


----------



## Sven Mintel (29. Juni 2005)

über die length-Eigenschaft des Arrays:

```
for (i=0; i < Data[j].length; i++)
```


----------



## Yoah (29. Juni 2005)

Yo, Hi!

Klappt leider nicht, da ich mit einem 2-dimensionalen Array arbeite.

Macht aber nichts, ich werde es jetzt so regeln, dass ich die Anzahl der beiden Felder doch
in einer globalen Variablen in der Funktion, die ich zum Befüllen des Arrays nutze, angebe.


----------



## Sven Mintel (29. Juni 2005)

wenn du alle Elemente, welche sich in den Arrays in Data befinden, durchlaufen wills, kannst du das auch so machen: 

```
Data2=String(Data).split(',');
for(i=0;i<Data2.length;++i)
{
Datenauslesen = Data2[i];
}
```
Ist allerdings nicht ganz koscher, und funktioniert auch nur, wenn die Elemente keine Kommas enthalten.


----------

